# ICD 10 tracker of AAPC



## medcoder9 (Apr 23, 2011)

I logged in and saw this ICD 10 tracker on me. Since I am inexperienced but certified coder(CPC-A), I am in warning and in '0' position. Is there a way for me to follow the recommended position I was supposed to be on ICD 10 tracker when I am not working as a coder????

I mean we know how to to earn CEUs for certification. How to earn points/what to do to advance your position from warning(where I am) to on track.


----------



## michael.jordan (Apr 25, 2011)

The tracker that you are talking about is used for the implementation of ICD-10 into the practice. There is a section that talks about the training of staff but the tracker does cover other areas in the practice such as the IT changes, policies, etc...


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 8, 2011)

It's also there for your use alone. Nobody is going to look at it but you so don't be so concerned about it. When you get in a position to use it then you will need it.


----------

